# Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?



## DirkulesMG (24. September 2017)

Hallo!

Obwohl der Angeldruck in den Niederlanden sehr hoch ist frage ich mich, warum man dort besser fängt als hier?
Liegt es am C&R?

Wir hatten gestern bei einer Ijssel - Tour zb. 14 Zander und mega viele Barsche. Das Wasser dort ist so voller Fisch.

Am Rhein, wenn es gut läuft hat man mal drei, vier Zander an guten Angelspots wie zb. Rees.

Es kann eigentlich nur am C&R liegen, oder?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Am Rhein, wenn es gut läuft hat man mal drei, vier Zander an guten Angelspots wie zb. Rees.



wenn es bei mir gut läuft an meinen bayrischen Vereinspfützen fange ich 2-3 Zander im Jahr. In der Regel aber 0-1. |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Naja die NL haben ja c&r nicht aus anglerliebe sondern weil sonst die Gewässer randvoll mit weissfisch wäre (eutrophierung der gewässer durch landwirtschaft etc) und je weitwr du Richtung Rheinmündung kommst umso  mehr Intensivlandwirtschaft kann sich auf den Nährstoffgehalt des Rheins auswirken. Also krasse Weissfischbestände ivM C&R der Räuber = tolle Bestände

Wobei ich Niederländische Verhältnisse nicht wünschenswert finde. Zu gerne entnehme ich auch mal Hecht, Zander, Karpfen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> umso  mehr Intensivlandwirtschaft kann sich auf den Nährstoffgehalt des Rheins auswirken.


Woraus ich die Fische nicht mehr essen möchte, damit nicht an den unmöglichsten Stellen irgendwelche grünen Schosser aus mir raus- oder reinwachsen. :g

Von daher ist es wahrscheinlich auch in NL-Abflussgräben wirklich besser, gefangene Fische nicht zu entnehmen und verzehren. Haben die geschickt eingefädelt so.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also krasse Weissfischbestände ivM C&R der Räuber = tolle Bestände


Deutlicher Zusammenhang, wo zumindest auch noch die Laichmöglichkeiten für die Räuber mitspielen. 
Aus trüben Niederungsflüssen sogar mit Tidenhub und ruhigen Gräben für die Kleinen hat man auch in Norddeutschland sehr viel Fisch pro Wasserfläche.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu gerne entnehme ich auch mal Hecht, Zander, Karpfen


Dito, eben lieber im sauberen und möglichst klaren Wasser.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Hallo,

ich denke, wenn man gute Gewässer hier bei uns befischen kann und wenn man es gut kann (ich rede nicht von mir, bin eher durchschnittlicher Hechtfänger), fängt man bei uns auch gut. Das sehe ich bei meinem Sohn.
In dieser Saison, seit 1. Mai bei etwa 40 Gewässerbesuchen, 108 Hechte, davon 4 über einen Meter, dazu so jeweils 5 Waller und 5 Zander, als Beifang. Waller bis 147cm, Zander bis 91 cm. Gute Möglichkeiten gibts auch bei uns.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

wie viel Dein Sohn wohl in Niederlande fangen würde?


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

In NL ist Cyanidfischen schwieriger... SCNR


----------



## Laichzeit (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Jose schrieb:


> vielleicht haben die NL einfach eine günstigere gewässerstruktur als der europakanal rhein?



Das kann gut sein.
Immerhin hat der Rhein bis ins Norddeutsche Tiefland auch sehr viele kiesige oder felsige Zonen mit hoher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.
Diese Strukturen sagen dem Zander weniger zu, als ruhige und schlammige Bereiche im Niederrhein und Delta, die eindeutig zur Brassen oder Kaulbarsch-Flunder-Region zählen.

Wäre der Nachschub von Schotter aus Süddeutschland nicht gestört und die Strömung weniger eintönig und reguliert, hätten es die Barben und Nasen leichter und somit auch deren Räuber.
Im jetzigen Zustand ist die Rheinsohle für Kieslaicher häufig zu kolmatiert, für viele andere Weißfische aber zu nährstoffarm und deshalb insgesamt eher bescheiden.


----------



## Purist (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Die Niederlande haben das achtfache an Gewässerfläche im Vergleich zu Deutschland. Selbst wenn davon nicht jeder kleine Entwässerungsgraben Ideal für Großkarpfen sein mag, für Hechte, Barsche und Jungfische reichen die trotzdem. 

Dann kann man noch die Anglerzahl (inkl. Touristen) verteilt auf diese Fläche und die geringere Entnahme einbeziehen, wenn man Besatzmaßnahmen (in Deutschland) gegenrechnet.


----------



## Daniel1983 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Wir haben in Holland schon 3 stellig gefangen, aber dort liegt es an den Gewässern und nur im geringen Teil am C&R...... 
m.M. nach macht der geringste Teil das CR an den Beständen in Holland aus. 
Viel Mehr die Gewässerstrukturen, dass unfassbar große Futtervorkommen und und und.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Ist für mich auch eine Frage der Wahrnehmung. Das viele Profis ihre tollen Strecken in Deutschland nicht an die Glocken hängen ist auch Selbstschutz, während nicht jeder nach Holland mit dem Boot fährt, wenn er auf die Nase gebunden bekommt wo gefischt wird, zumal er die Beute nicht mitnehmen kann.

Den deutschen Gewässern geht es bestimmt nicht schlecht, mancherorts ist halt zuviel los, woanders hast du auf Sichtweite alles für dich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Es gibt einige Gründe warum ich - ich beziehe es jetzt mal auf mich - in den Niederlanden mehr fange.

*1. Gewässer-Vielfalt:
*
In Relation zu Deutschland gibt es in den Niederlanden viel viel mehr Gewässer. Die Angelgewässer pro Kopf stehen da in ganz anderer Relation und der Angeldruck kann von den großen und meist miteinander verbundenen Gewässer besser abgepuffert werden. 

*2. Freiheit & Auswahl

*Wenn ich in den Niederlanden angeln möchte, dann fahre ich entweder geplant oder spontan irgendwo hin. Ich kann jederzeit den Spot oder das Gewässer wechseln und habe sehr schnell ein neues Gewässer und neue Hotspots zu beangeln. Läuft eine Stelle nicht, dann fahre ich zur nächsten. In Deutschland ist - je nach Verein, Region und Angeldruck - das Thema ein ganz anderes. In meinem Verein gibt es vielleicht eine Handvoll guter Stellen. Richtige Hot Spots werden dann für Stunden beackert und in dieser Zeit gibt man sich mit 10 anderen Anglern die Hand. In NL fahre ich einfach weiter. Ich habe die Auswahl und die Freiheit. Ich kann fast überall hin und den Fisch suchen. Bei uns im Verein muss ich meistens an wenigen Stellen verweilen und hoffen, dass der Fisch dort lang kommt. Da ist Ausdauer angesagt und viele Schneidertage inbegriffen.

*3. C&R / Mentalität
*
Auch wenn die Gewässer mehr abkönnen, da mehr Gewässer pro Kopf, macht C&R einen großen Teil aus. Wenn ich mir meinen Verein anschaue und sehe, was da alles abgeschlagen wird und wie die Fanglisten in Relation zu den Anglern sind, dann ist es eindeutig das der Bestand nur bescheiden sein kann. In NL merkt man es auch sehr schnell an den Grenznahen Gegenenden. Grenznah hat man noch viele Deutsche die Abschlagen. Oder es gibt Spots - die mittlerweile auch von vielen NL Anglern gezielt angegangen werden - da sie dort ihre Fische entnehmen. Diese Spots und Regionen sind weitaus schwieriger zu befischen als es das noch vor einigen Jahren war. Manche Stellen konnte ich die letzten 3 - 4 Jahre Beobachten. Vor 2 Jahren hat man immer Fische (Mehrzahl) gefangen, letztes Jahr meistens und dieses Jahr kaum noch. Je nach Spot.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Ok in den Niederlanden gibt es sehr viele Gewässer, bleibt also nur der Vergleich Niederlande vs. Meck-Pomm und schon würde ich persönlich sagen, da nehmen sich die Fänge nichts...
In beiden Abschnitten springen einem die Fische nicht von selbst ins Boot-die Voraussetzungen für super Fänge sind meiner Ansicht nach bei beiden gebieten gleich.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja die NL haben ja c&r nicht aus anglerliebe sondern weil sonst die Gewässer randvoll mit weissfisch wäre (eutrophierung der gewässer durch landwirtschaft etc) und je weitwr du Richtung Rheinmündung kommst umso  mehr Intensivlandwirtschaft kann sich auf den Nährstoffgehalt des Rheins auswirken. Also krasse Weissfischbestände ivM C&R der Räuber = tolle Bestände
> 
> Wobei ich Niederländische Verhältnisse nicht wünschenswert finde. Zu gerne entnehme ich auch mal Hecht, Zander, Karpfen




C&R wird nicht ausschliesslich bei Raubfisch praktiziert sondern auch bei Weissfisch.
Nicht von alleine werden dort so viele Wettangeln veranstaltet.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ok in den Niederlanden gibt es sehr viele Gewässer, bleibt also nur der Vergleich Niederlande vs. Meck-Pomm und schon würde ich persönlich sagen, da nehmen sich die Fänge nichts...
> In beiden Abschnitten springen einem die Fische nicht von selbst ins Boot-die Voraussetzungen für super Fänge sind meiner Ansicht nach bei beiden gebieten gleich.


Du vergleichst aber gerade das Boots Angeln und dementsprechend große Seen.

Wir haben aber in der Realität große Seen, Kanäle, kleinere Seen und sowohl große als auch kleine Flüsse. Holland ist vor allem für seine vielen Kanäle, wenigen großen Flüssen und den großen Seen bekannt. Wenn man diese mit Deutschland vergleicht, wir man in den kleineren Gewässern in Sachen C&R großen Einfluss erkennen, während ein sehr großes Gewässer wie große Seen da schon einiges mehr abkönnen. 

In NL gibt es Abschnitte und Gewässer wo ein Berufsfischer unterwegs ist. Die Gewässer kann man heute teils vergessen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Obwohl der Angeldruck in den Niederlanden sehr hoch ist frage ich mich, warum man dort besser fängt als hier?



Tut man das wirklich?

Welche Gewässer meinst du?
Welche Fischart meinst du?
Welche Angelmethoden meinst du?

Beispiel:
Ich habe am Plauer See vom Boot aus täglich so viele Hechte gefangen als dass du es mir glauben würdest.
Ein angelnder Holländer und Urlaubsnachbar war ebenfalls von seinem Fangerfolg und seinen Großhecht-Drills so begeistert, dass er meinte, gar nicht mehr an seine holländischen Gräben zurück zu wollen ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Gründe warum ich - ich beziehe es jetzt mal auf mich - in den Niederlanden mehr fange.



Für mich persönlich ist besser fangen halt nicht auf die Quantität bezogen. Lieber fange ich einen richtig guten Fisch im Jahr als 50 Durchschnittsfische in der Woche, die ich dann auch noch mit Vornahmen anreden kann.
Würde mir persönlich irgendwann zu langweilig wohl werden.
Ist halt auch ne Art Herausforderung, erfolgreich zu sein, wo man sich das noch erarbeiten muss...sei es durch Ausdauer, Methoden, Angeldruck usw, und sich dann über den Fang auch noch richtig freuen kann, wie wenns quasi alltäglich wird.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tut man das wirklich?
> 
> Welche Gewässer meinst du?
> Welche Fischart meinst du?
> ...



Für uns NRWler grenzt die Niederlande fast an ein Paradies.
Sehr guter Fischbestand, klare einfache Regeln+ Vispas App, durch den  Vispas fast uneingeschränkte Gewässervielfalt,  keine Diskussion über C&R, Setzkescher kein Problem. Über die niederlänidschen Vereine Zugang zu Top- Vereinsgewässern.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist besser fangen halt nicht auf die Quantität bezogen. Lieber fange ich einen richtig guten Fisch im Jahr als 50 Durchschnittsfische in der Woche, die ich dann auch noch mit Vornahmen anreden kann.
> Würde mir persönlich irgendwann zu langweilig wohl werden.
> Ist halt auch ne Art Herausforderung, erfolgreich zu sein, wo man sich das noch erarbeiten muss...sei es durch Ausdauer, Methoden, Angeldruck usw, und sich dann über den Fang auch noch richtig freuen kann, wie wenns quasi alltäglich wird.




Ähm....zugeflogen kommen einen die Fische dort auch nicht.
Die Gewässer sind teilweise sehr launisch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für uns NRWler grenzt die Niederlande fast an ein Paradies.
> Sehr guter Fischbestand, klare einfache Regeln+ Vispas App, durch den  Vispas fast uneingeschränkte Gewässervielfalt,  keine Diskussion über C&R, Setzkescher kein Problem. Über die niederlänidschen Vereine Zugang zu Top- Vereinsgewässern.



Glaube ich dir gerne.
Nur NL und D pauschal zu vergleichen ergiebt für mich wenig Sinn, siehe meine Fragen diesbezüglich an den TE in meinem obigen Posting.

Ich kenne Niederländer, die zum angeln zu uns kommen, weil sie das hier als Paradies in sehr vielem gegenüber NL sehen.

Gegenaufrechnen ist unsinnig, da durch die Pauschalisierung Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden ....


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Glaube ich dir gerne.
> Nur NL und D pauschal zu vergleichen ergiebt für mich wenig Sinn, siehe meine Fragen diesbezüglich an den TE in meinem obigen Posting.
> 
> Ich kenne Niederländer, die zum angeln zu uns kommen, weil sie das hier als Paradies in sehr vielem gegenüber NL sehen.
> ...



Dann komm mal nach NRW.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ähm....zugeflogen kommen einen die Fische dort auch nicht.
> Die Gewässer sind teilweise sehr launisch.


Hab nicht behauptet das einem die Fische in den Kescher springen.
Nur wenn der Bestand insgesamt höher ist, fängt man logischerweise auch mehr, sagt andersrum auch nichts über die Qualität der Angelei aus...die beurteilt halt jeder für sich selbst etwas anders.[emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> *Du vergleichst aber gerade das Boots Angeln und dementsprechend große Seen.*
> 
> Wir haben aber in der Realität große Seen, Kanäle, kleinere Seen und sowohl große als auch kleine Flüsse. Holland ist vor allem für seine vielen Kanäle, wenigen großen Flüssen und den großen Seen bekannt. Wenn man diese mit Deutschland vergleicht, wir man in den kleineren Gewässern in Sachen C&R großen Einfluss erkennen, während ein sehr großes Gewässer wie große Seen da schon einiges mehr abkönnen.
> 
> In NL gibt es Abschnitte und Gewässer wo ein Berufsfischer unterwegs ist. Die Gewässer kann man heute teils vergessen.



Auch genauso wie die vielen kleinen Gewässer, Flüsse usw welche in MV hervorragend sind...


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Es macht auch wenig Sinn vom MV zum Angeln in die Niederlande zu fahren.

Da liegt Polen ebenso mit guten Fischbestand näher.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es macht auch wenig Sinn vom MV zum Angeln in die Niederlande zu fahren.
> 
> Da liegt Polen ebenso mit guten Fischbestand näher.



Jetzt werden die Vergleiche immer wilder!
Erst die eiszeitlich geprägten Naturgewässer Meck Poms, mit den zu mindestens 80% künstlichen Gewässern Hollands.
Dann, die eigentlich vergleichbaren Gewässer in Polen, die z.b. in Masuren ebenso (eiszeitlich) beschaffen sind, dafür aber "ausgeplündert" wurden.
Die Polen welche ich kenne, haben sich in den 90ern die Kiemennetze hier gekauft, um zu Hause zu wildern.
Frag mal Polen, wo die Angeln würden?

Garantiert eher in Deutschland!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Die Früchte in Nachbars Garten sind ja bekanntlich immer süßer.....


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jetzt werden die Vergleiche immer wilder!
> Erst die eiszeitlich geprägten Naturgewässer Meck Poms, mit den zu mindestens 80% künstlichen Gewässern Hollands.
> Dann, die eigentlich vergleichbaren Gewässer in Polen, die z.b. in Masuren ebenso (eiszeitlich) beschaffen sind, dafür aber "ausgeplündert" wurden.
> Die Polen welche ich kenne, haben sich in den 90ern die Kiemennetze hier gekauft, um zu Hause zu wildern.
> ...




Man kann nur etwas plündern wo es etwas in dem Fall Fisch zu holen gibt.  

Über das Garantiert lässt sich streiten.
Ich brauch nicht Fragen, kenne deren Aussagen.  
Tendenz geht ganz klar Richtung Polen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist besser fangen halt nicht auf die Quantität bezogen. Lieber fange ich einen richtig guten Fisch im Jahr als 50 Durchschnittsfische in der Woche, die ich dann auch noch mit Vornahmen anreden kann.


Sowohl Qualität und Quantität stimmen für mich.
Die Qualität - die ich dort bekommen kann - würde ich hier in Jahren nicht mit dem Kunstköder fangen können. Von der Quantität ganz zu schweigen. Ein stattlicher 80er Hecht wäre in manchen unserer Gewässer ein absoluter Ausnahme-Fisch - darüber habe ich mich natürlich mehr gefreut als wenn ich jetzt in NL einen weiteren 80er Hecht fange, was da nicht ungewöhnlich ist. Die Qualität ist dort ebenfalls um einiges Höher, je Gewässer.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Würde mir persönlich irgendwann zu langweilig wohl werden.
> Ist halt auch ne Art Herausforderung, erfolgreich zu sein, wo man sich das noch erarbeiten muss...


Dieses Argument bekomme ich öfters zu hören.

Aber wieso sollte ich überwiegend an das Gewässer in meinem Verein gehen, wo wir einen überdimensionalen Angeldruck haben, sehr viele Gastangler da sind, alles entnommen wird und diverse menschliche Faktoren (Explodierter ÖL-Tanker, negative einflüsse durch Firmen) für ein schlechtes Gewässer sorgen? Ich muss mir kein Bein abschneiden um mich bei einem Marathon Erfolg mehr zu freuen.

Ich habe auch in den Niederlanden eine sehr große Herausforderung. Schließlich bin ich dort fast jeden Tag an anderen Gewässern unterwegs, lerne immer mehr Gewässer kennen, die Unterschiede wie diese ticken, die einzelnen Jahreszeiten und auch Angeltechniken. Um irgendwann an dem Punkt zu kommen, regelmäßig zu fangen bedarf es auch einiges an Arbeit, Fleiß und Mühen. Da ist die Herausforderung nicht geringer als in DE. 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gegenaufrechnen ist unsinnig, da durch die Pauschalisierung Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden ....


Dafür ist ja auch ein solches Diskussionsforum da - um über so etwas sprechen zu können.

Allgemein kann man die Aussage "In NL fängt man mehr als in DE" so nicht stehen lassen. Es kommt eben auf das jeweilige Gewässer, die Technik, Jahreszeit und auch auf den Angler an.

In Deutschland haben wir wirklich tolle Gewässer, so wie der hier bereits genannte Plauer See. Diese aber sind regional sehr beschränkt. Genauso wie jedes Gewässer eigene Erlaubnisscheine benötigt, die auch wieder ihr Geld kosten.

Wenn man jetzt diese Frage stellen würde, da wird dann wohl jeder Angler etwas anderes sagen. Ganz einfach weil es auf die Region ankommt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich habe auch in den Niederlanden eine sehr große Herausforderung. Schließlich bin ich dort fast jeden Tag an anderen Gewässern unterwegs, lerne immer mehr Gewässer kennen, die Unterschiede wie diese ticken, die einzelnen Jahreszeiten und auch Angeltechniken. Um irgendwann an dem Punkt zu kommen, regelmäßig zu fangen bedarf es auch einiges an Arbeit, Fleiß und Mühen. Da ist die Herausforderung nicht geringer als in DE.



Naja, wer quasi jeden Tag zum Angeln fährt, grenzt sich vom Normalo-Hobby-Angler eh schon deutlich ab, egal wo und gerade als Spinnangler (kenne genug die nichtmal stippen können^^).
Ist halt aus meiner Sicht dann irgendwie auch kein Hobby mehr, da man sich (auch wenn man es sich vielleicht nicht eingestehen mag), selbst unter Druck setzt, abzuliefern...und wenns nur für den inneren Schweinehund ist.
Der Mensch neigt nunmal dazu, seine Hürden (in dem Fall Fangerfolge) höher setzen zu wollen, sei es über die Menge, die Größe oder den zeitlichen Rahmen.


Für mich persönlich steht halt nicht ganz oben auf meiner Fahne, fangen zu müssen. Klar isses schön wenns so ist, andersrum genieße ich halt einfach mal, auch wenn nichtmal nen Zupfer kommt.
Ist halt auch ein Vorteil des altbackenen Ansitzanglers...einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen.
Bei den jüngeren Leuten ist das halt nur einfach außer Mode...Strecke machen und schneller zum Erfolg kommen, Spinnangeln halt, mir einfach zu banal.

Ich bins halt gewohnt seitdem ich fast nur noch Ansitzangeln betreibe (seit gut 30 Jahren), deutlich mehr Schneider- wie Fangtage hinzunehmen.
Stört mich aber nicht, umsomehr freue ich mich halt, wenns dann mal wieder klappt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Naja, wer quasi jeden Tag zum Angeln fährt, grenzt sich vom Normalo-Hobby-Angler eh schon deutlich ab, egal wo und gerade als Spinnangler (kenne genug die nichtmal stippen können^^).
> Ist halt aus meiner Sicht dann irgendwie auch kein Hobby mehr, da man sich (auch wenn man es sich vielleicht nicht eingestehen mag), selbst unter Druck setzt, abzuliefern...und wenns nur für den inneren Schweinehund ist.
> Der Mensch neigt nunmal dazu, seine Hürden (in dem Fall Fangerfolge) höher setzen zu wollen, sei es über die Menge, die Größe oder den zeitlichen Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Dann bist du als Friedfischangler recht konträr zur Darstellung deiner Ansicht. Ich kann jetzt nur aus meinem Blickwinkel schreiben, aber große Fische interessieren mich nur marginal. Ich mag das Gesamtpacket ohne dabei von Rekorden zu schwallen oder täglich 5 Kilo Futter versenken zu müssen um mich dann mit großen Fischen profilieren zu können.

Allerdings muss ich dir recht geben, wenn jemand nicht mal mehr einen Haken binden kann, geschweige denn ne Pose anbauen, fehlen die Basics.

Die wahre Kunst bleibt für mich nach wie vor einen Zander mit Köderfisch im See zu fangen. Das musst du können, dann gibts 5 Sterne.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Bin eher der Allroundangler, mit Schwerpunkt Ansitzangeln auf heimische Raubfische.
Da gehört Friedfischangeln natürlich auch dazu, hin und wieder auch mal nur Friedfischangeln, je nach Lust und Laune.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, wie jeder einzelne damit aufgewachsen ist, für mich persönlich ist Angeln halt nen bissl mehr als einfach nur Knüppel halten und Fische fangen.

Frag doch heute mal die Leute was Sprock ist und wie man sich die besorgen kann...zumindest die Masse wird damit gar nichts anfangen können.


heutzutage ist halt das Spinnfischen deutlich attraktiver wie gelangweilt auf ne Pose starren...zumindest für die meisten.
Das Spinnfischen lässt sich halt auch deutlich einfacher publizieren und darstellen (zb durch Videomaterial) wie nen nächtlicher Aalansitz und steckt dadurch sicher auch mehr Interessenten an.
Die Industrie tut ihr Übriges mit immer neuen Ködern etc., da ist banales Ansitzangeln quasi antiquiert....trotzdem für mich persönlich hundertmal spannender als stundenlang nen Kunstköder zu schwingen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bin eher der Allroundangler, mit Schwerpunkt Ansitzangeln auf heimische Raubfische.
> Da gehört Friedfischangeln natürlich auch dazu, hin und wieder auch mal nur Friedfischangeln, je nach Lust und Laune.
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, wie jeder einzelne damit aufgewachsen ist, für mich persönlich ist Angeln halt nen bissl mehr als einfach nur Knüppel halten und Fische fangen.
> 
> ...



Ist natürlich immer die Frage wann man mit dem Angeln anfing und unter welchem Einfluss das Stand. Ich hab mit 8 angefangen, da gab es ne Kinderute aus dem Supermarkt damals, mit diesen runden Weißroten Schwimmern, Rolle und Haken etc. dran. Stück Teig aus Brötchen und dann bist du um den See gelaufen.

Ich hatte das Glück vom Campingplatz aus an einen Baggersee zu kommen mit sehr gutem Fischbestand und Plötzen bis zur Monstergrößte. Da hast du als kleiner Junge ab und an mal 40cm+  gefangen beim rumblödeln und das Prägt.

Heute angelst du auch auf Status-Symbole und Fisch der Kameratauglich ist und Likes bringt, gerade wenn du via. Facebook mit 16 Anfängst. Die Raubfisch-Youtuber suggerieren ja förmlichst das Friedfischangeln kappes ist und der wahre Könner keine Brasse anfässt. Pussie´s as it best.

Und weil eben 7/10 Hipstern zu Doof sind Gewässer zu lesen gehts halt nach Holland, weil der Adrenalinspiegel und Geltungsdrang halt schnell befriedigt werden kann. Gilt sicher nicht für jeden, auf keinen Fall, aber was ich mit der Spinnrute am Gewässer rumlaufen sehe strahlt schon vor lauter aufgezwungener Souveränität.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und weil eben 7/10 Hipstern zu Doof sind Gewässer zu lesen gehts halt nach Holland, weil der Adrenalinspiegel und Geltungsdrang halt schnell befriedigt werden kann. Gilt sicher nicht für jeden, auf keinen Fall, aber was ich mit der Spinnrute am Gewässer rumlaufen sehe strahlt schon vor lauter aufgezwungener Souveränität.



Du sprichst mir so aus der Seele....#6


----------



## Reg A. (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Spinnfischen lässt sich halt auch deutlich einfacher publizieren und darstellen (zb durch Videomaterial) wie nen nächtlicher Aalansitz und steckt dadurch sicher auch mehr Interessenten an.
> Die Industrie tut ihr Übriges mit immer neuen Ködern etc., da ist banales Ansitzangeln quasi antiquiert....



Nicht antiquiert, nur deutlich weniger lukrativ! Deshalb werden doch so viele Neu- bzw. Jungangler von der Industrie aufs Spinnfischen konditioniert. Bringt eben einfach mehr Kohle: ein paar Gummifische für 5 Cent das Stück irgendwo in nem Billiglohnland produzieren lassen und hier dann für bis zu mehrere Euro das Stück verhökern. Da steckt die Kohle, v.a. bei der Verlust- und Verschleißrate bei GuFis. Dagegen sind die paar Ansitz-Verschleißteile einfach nur Peanuts


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Jetzt sind die Angler mal wieder zu doof. 
Angler vs Angler. #6 Top Jungs.

Irgendwie geht der Thread in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Bei dem ganzen Raubfisch Angler gebashe... findet ihr nicht, dass ihr gerade vom Thema abweicht? Mal ganz davon ab: Das gesagte mittlerweile ein wenig daneben ist.

So ein elitäres gelaber...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Ihr müsst das Einfach mal richtig Einordnen, es geht hier um einen Spiegel der Gesellschaft und einen kausalen Zwischen größer, schneller, mehr und einem sich klar abzeichnendem Muster innerhalb der Zielgruppe von Firmen Richtung Raubfischangeln.

Zieht euch jetzt kein Kleidchen an, wenn von 100 Anglern eben 98% auf Raubfisch aus sind, dann ist die Quote an seltsamen Menschen eben größer.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ihr müsst das Einfach mal richtig Einordnen, es geht hier um einen Spiegel der Gesellschaft und einen kausalen Zwischen größer, schneller, mehr und einem sich klar abzeichnendem Muster innerhalb der Zielgruppe von Firmen Richtung Raubfischangeln.
> 
> Zieht euch jetzt kein Kleidchen an, wenn von 100 Anglern eben 98% auf Raubfisch aus sind, dann ist die Quote an seltsamen Menschen eben größer.




Es geht um die Frage:
Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?

Besser in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Angler mal wieder zu doof.
> Angler vs Angler. #6 Top Jungs.
> 
> Irgendwie geht der Thread in die falsche Richtung.



Was für ein Blödsinn.

Es geht hier nicht um Angler gegen Angler, sondern Selbstdarstellung und Erfolgsdruck, dessen Auswirkungen und einem klaren Trend, das viele Raubfischangler für diesen Erfolg nach Holland ausweichen.

Fakt ist, das diese Präsenz und auch der Ausgangspunkt einer solchen Diskussion gerade von medialen Plattformen heraus gezündet werden. 

Deswegen kann ich doch die Frage stellen ob nicht einige Dummies dabei sind die eben in Deutschland nicht klar kommen und ihre Quote nicht zusammen kriegen. Wo ist das Problem?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es geht um die Frage:
> Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?
> 
> Besser in welcher Form auch immer.



Dann hättest du auch gelesen, das die Annahme darin besteht, das viele "Faulpelze" gern den einfachen Weg wählen. Es sind doch genügend Argumente dabei.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn.
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um Angler gegen Angler, sondern Selbstdarstellung und Erfolgsdruck, dessen Auswirkungen und einem klaren Trend, *das viele Raubfischangler für diesen Erfolg nach Holland ausweichen.*
> 
> ...



Und sehr viele Weissfischangler.
Argumente...spricht aus einigen der Neid? 
Kann man sich die Fahrt nicht leisten und fischt lieber auf 100gr Fische und Grundeln?
Incl. anschliessender Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei bei C&R?

Solche Behauptungen/ Thesen  führen doch zu nichts.

Angler weichen in die Niederlande aus weil sie Fische fangen wollen.
Weil sie den LFV nicht noch Geld in den Arsch schieben wollen.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

In wiefern beantworten die Raubfisch-Pilger die Frage, WARUM man in NL besser fängt?
Sie sind doch nur eine Beobachtung, dass es so ist und keine Ursache

Nebenbei finde ich den Post von Dennis Knoll sehr gut.
Seid doch froh, dass nicht alle deutsche Angler dieselben Gewässer beackern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und sehr viele Weissfischangler.
> 
> Solche Behauptungen/ Thesen  führen doch zu nichts.



Äh?

Nur als Information, Weißfischangler fahren dort vorallem wegen dem Verbot des Wettkampfangelns nach Holland. Firmen etc., richten dort auch gern ihre Events aus, weil es her nicht möglich ist.

Weißfischangeln in Deutschland ist sehr einfach, die Gewässer sind Fischreich, es gibt nicht einen Grund ins Ausland zu gehen. Zumal du auf langer Flur alleine bist.

Im übrigen:

Die Frage an sich ist erstmal eine These/Behauptung! (Neid ist ein Totschlagargument)


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Äh?
> 
> Nur als Information, Weißfischangler fahren dort vorallem wegen dem Verbot des Wettkampfangelns nach Holland. Firmen etc., richten dort auch gern ihre Events aus, weil es her nicht möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
Du fängst speziell im Ruhrgebiet + Umgebung  nicht die Menge und auch die Grössen nicht.

Und euer Bashing welches nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat ist Schxxxx


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
> Du fängst speziell im Ruhrgebiet + Umgebung  nicht die Menge und auch die Grössen nicht.



Jupp und deswegen flattern hier nur so die Fangmeldungen aus Holland im Friedfisch-Thread?

Fakt ist doch, das eine bestimmte Zielgruppe ihren Weg nach Holland findet. Fakt ist, das vor allem Szene Gurus mit Videos auf Holland aufmerksam gemacht haben. 

Fraglich bleibt, ob mehr gefangen wird. Ich hielt dem ganzen Entgegen das gerade regionale Hotspots ind Deutschland geschützt werden und nicht so an die große Glocke kommen.

Das Grenzgänger/Bewohner den schnellen Weg nach Holland fahren ist jetzt auch nicht das Thema, es ist ja logische Konsequenz. Sagt auch keiner was gegen. Die Frage ist nur, warum es gerade Spinnfischer sind, warum diese es massiv publizieren, eine solche Frage im Umkehrschluss im AB auftaucht und wieso die Antworten einfach nicht passend sein können:

Weil nicht geklärt ist, ob in Deutschland schlechter gefangen wird.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Je nachdem wo man wohnt und mit wie vielen Anglern sich man das Gewässer und den Zielfisch teilt, umso schwieriger wird es an "seinem" Gewässer was zu fangen.

 Nicht wenige verzweifeln schon an Rhein einen Vorzeigbaren Zander zu erwischen. Und das sind keine 0815 Angler, sondern welche mit Erfahrung usw. Ich hab regelmäßig beim Feedern am Rhein abgeschneidert - die Zeiten von Barbenschwärmen usw. sind vorbei. Kommen wohl auch nicht wieder. Vereinsgewässer sind zu oft zu reinen Put& Take Gewässern geworden.... kaum kippt man was rein, ist es schon wieder raus. 

 Klar mag Gebiete geben, wo viel Wasserfläche auf wenig Nutzer (Angler) trifft. Aber oftmals ist es genau anders rum. Was Raubfische angeht, so sind da die Bestände einfach besser. Es wird auch seitens der NL'ler auch dafür viel getan dass es so bleibt! 

 Ich darf gar nicht nachdenken wie viele Schneidertage ich schon an Main und Rhein hatte.... da kann ich verstehen warum viele ins Ausland fahren. Ein Bekannter hatte die Tage in NL 14 Zander an einem Tag. Soviele erwische ich nicht mal in 2 Jahren! Aber das ist eig mit allen Fischarten (außern Grundeln) inzwischen so...

 Aber nach der Meinung einiger hier, kann ich einfach nicht angeln.. daran wird es liegen *gg*


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Je nachdem wo man wohnt und mit wie vielen Anglern sich man das Gewässer und den Zielfisch teilt, umso schwieriger wird es an "seinem" Gewässer was zu fangen.
> 
> Nicht wenige verzweifeln schon an Rhein einen Vorzeigbaren Zander zu erwischen. Und das sind keine 0815 Angler, sondern welche mit Erfahrung usw. Ich hab regelmäßig beim Feedern am Rhein abgeschneidert - die Zeiten von Barbenschwärmen usw. sind vorbei. Kommen wohl auch nicht wieder. Vereinsgewässer sind zu oft zu reinen Put& Take Gewässern geworden.... kaum kippt man was rein, ist es schon wieder raus.
> 
> ...



Und Du angelst nur zur Selbstdarstellung dort.
für Fotos bei Facebook etc...|uhoh:


:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und Du angelst nur zur Selbstdarstellung dort.
> für Fotos bei Facebook etc...|uhoh:
> 
> 
> :q



Du hast echt das Kleidchen an. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



> Weißfischangeln in Deutschland ist sehr einfach, die Gewässer sind Fischreich, es gibt nicht einen Grund ins Ausland zu gehen. Zumal du auf langer Flur alleine bist.


Das kommt aber auch sehr drauf an.

Bei uns am Neckar ist mit fischreich 25 - 30 Jahre her was Weissfisch angeht - und wo Futter fehlt, sind auch Räuber weniger.

Niederlande sind nur etwas weit von uns ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast echt das Kleidchen an. :vik::vik::vik:



Ja, wenn man als Angler solch einen pauschalen Blödsinn wie Du und einige andere Schreiben 

:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man als Angler solch einen pauschalen Blödsinn wie Du und einige andere Schreiben
> 
> :q



Es ist nicht pauschal.

Ich schrieb dir ganz einfach, das 7/10 Angler eben höhere Ziele haben und momentan an Holland auf Pfundejagd gehen. Das schließt nicht jeden ein, ganz und gar nicht Leute die einfach bis zur Grenze spucken könnten, noch verunglimpft es die Gruppe der Spinnangler. Momentan ist es aber eben so, das ein großer Teil der Angler eben diese Kunst der List ausführt und so zieht man sich selbst ins Rampenlicht.Was auch immer du also willst, ich kann dir Zöpfe flechten, kein Thema.



> Das kommt aber auch sehr drauf an.
> 
> Bei uns am Neckar ist mit fischreich 25 - 30 Jahre her was Weissfisch angeht - und wo Futter fehlt, sind auch Räuber weniger.
> 
> ...



Ich habe an einem See gefischt, wo nur rausgeknüppelt wurde. Das Ende vom Lied war Verbuttung der Weißfische, wenig Wachstum. Der See ist sehr flach (1 Meter im Schnitt) der Boden teils Laub, Schlamm, mit wenigen harten Stellen. Auf Kunstköder hast du es richtig schwer, auf Köderfisch dauert es eben wegen dem vielen Futter.

Es gibt aber Angler die auch dort Methoden entwickelt haben und gut fangen. Wenn man will geht alles. Klar, manche Gewässer sind halt extrem überlaufen, aber eine Ausrede für alles kann das nun wirklich nicht sein.







Da erzählte man, keine Zander über 60cm. Ich fing davon mehrere auf Stippe, der Große kam auf Maden. #6


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Das man in NL grundsätzlich besser fängt kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Jedoch wird  in NL kontrolliert und in D eher nicht. 
Im Rhein wurden und werden von einigen Spezis alles abgeknüppelt was ans Eisen geht. 
Wo soll denn da etwas nachkommen? 
Gewässerstruktur und Nährstoffeintrag spielt sicherlich auch eine Rolle. 

Aber mal im ernst :
Selbst wenn man in NL realeasd finde ich fänge von 70 Zandern 
am Tag doch eher fragwürdig.


----------



## wilhelm (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Bevor sich hier einige"Fachangler" Fantastisch die Köpfe einschlagen mal ein paar Fakten.
Wasserflächenanteil der Niederlande gleich 18,41% Wasseranteil des Gewässerreichsten Bundeslandes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 6,03%
Gesamtwasserfläche Der Niederlande gleich ca.7645 Quadratkilometer und der gesamten Bundesrepublik Deutschland gleich 8634 Quadratkilometer.
Einmal NL  17 Millionen Einwohner BRD 80 Millionen.
Da ich grenznah wohne und auch jahrelang in den Niederlanden geangelt habe waren meine Fangergebnisse in der Regel in den Niederlanden besser obwohl ich für meinen teil im Raum Wassenberg ( NRW ) über sehr gute Vereinsgewässer verfügen kann.
Noch eine Anmerkung sei mir gestattet. Angler die in Holland angeln als faule oder weniger gute Angler zu verunglimpfen halte ich für sehr gewagt um nicht zu sagen sogar für beleidigend.
Meine Quellen sind mit etwas mühe schnell im Internet zu finden.


Petri an alle Angler


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Raubfisch Angler gebashe... findet ihr nicht, dass ihr gerade vom Thema abweicht? Mal ganz davon ab: Das gesagte mittlerweile ein wenig daneben ist.
> 
> So ein elitäres gelaber...



Naja, was soll ich dazu noch sagen.
Fakt ist...ich hab überhaupt nix gegen Spinnangler, noch erkläre ich sie für strunzdumm.


Ich moniere lediglich an, gerade was Publikationen angeht (egal ob Produktpräsentation, irgerndwelche Heftfilmchen, YT etc.), zu sehr großen Teilen eben aus Kunstköderangeln besteht...und dies in weiten Teilen auch nicht mehr in Deutschland stattfindet.
Hat das nun was mit besser angeln oder mehr fangen (oder anders gesagt, höhere Fanggarantie) zu tun?

Vermarktet sich halt besser und schneller wenn ich entsprechend viele Fänge in die Linse halte, ganz einfach.
Nur so verkauft sich heutzutage Tackle..gerade im Spinnangelbereich trifft dies nur noch zu.

Man sucht sich dann halt den easy Weg, fährt zum nächsten FoPu, irgendein Carpodrome in Frankreich, nach Holland, zum Po oder Ebro.....ach das kannste schon fast um den ganzen Globus ziehen.

Liegt an jedem Angler selber, ob er diesen Trends hinterher watscheln will oder eben nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst :
> Selbst wenn man in NL realeasd finde ich fänge von 70 Zandern
> am Tag doch eher fragwürdig.


Für die Diskussion haben wir ja schon nen Thread:
catch & release

Klar bleibt mehr Fisch über, wenn weniger entnommen wird.

Da braucht man kein Rechenkünstler sein.

Zu wilhelm`s Vergleich Wasserfläche/Einwohner:
In Niederlande angeln aber auch deutlich mehr der Einwohner als bei uns. 

Als wir das Video drehten (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8) und nach Feierabend teilweise ganze Familien (mit Frauen und Kids) am stippen sahen, teilweise mitten in der Stadt, das ist bei uns schon anders.

Da haste bei uns eher Petaner hinter Dir stehen, als dass das Angeln so normal wäre wie in Niederlande..

Und dass man bei einer anderen (überwiegend wohl positiveren) Einstellung als Volk insgesamt gesehen zum Angeln vielleicht auch insgesamt auf bessere Bestände achtet (weil ja von allgemeinerem Interesse), kann ich mir auch vorstellen.

Obs stimmt??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als wir das Video drehten (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8) und nach Feierabend teilweise ganze Familien (mit Frauen und Kids) am stippen sahen, teilweise mitten in der Stadt, das ist bei uns schon anders.



Kommt drauf an wo du bist glaub ich. Bei uns mitten in der City wurde ich auch belagert, da sprach sich in 4Jahren intensivem Angeln auch keiner gegen mein Hobby aus, aber wehe dem, ich hätte einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen, die mussten alle rein weil die Menge das als Fair erachtet. Doof nur, der Gesetzgeber sieht das anders. Politik für Minderheiten eben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Bei Dir saßen aber wohl kein ganzen Familien selber gemeinsam am Angeln, wie wir es in Niederlande mehrfach gesehen haben.

ist da schon ne andere Kultur..

Aber da sind wir im Räuberforum auch etwas vom Thema ab mit der Stipperei.

Dass in den Niederlande nährstoffreichere Gewässer mehr Futterfisch produzieren als bei uns, spielt sicher auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Dir saßen aber wohl kein ganzen Familien selber gemeinsam am Angeln, wie wir es in Niederlande mehrfach gesehen haben.
> 
> ist da schon ne andere Kultur..



Na dat nun nicht, aber Kinder sind da sowieso neugieriger gewesen und haben Mama und Papa bis an meinen Angeplatz gezogen, nur, das es nervig wird.

Du kannst nicht mehr auswerfen. Irgendwer zerrt an deinem Kescher. Du kannst die Fragen nicht sol schnell beantworten wie sie gestellt werden. Ich wohne hier auch eher ländlicher.

40k Stadt, jetzt 10k Einwohner, da wird noch locker durch die Hose geatmet, in anderen Regionen der Republik ist das ne andere Diskussion.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haste bei uns eher Petaner hinter Dir stehen, als dass das Angeln so normal wäre wie in Niederlande..



Mag sein das es bei euch in B-W so der Fall ist...das du quasi hinter jedem Baum schon einen mit Schützerinstinkt erwarten mußt.
Alles regionsbedingt, fahr mal in den Osten des Landes...Angeln wird hier noch anders eingestuft, egal ob in einer Stadt oder auf dem Lande.
In der Regel werd ich regelmäßig von vielen Radfahrern oder Fußgängern mit einem freundlichen "Petri Heil" begrüßt.
Angeln an sich ist hier vielleicht auch anders in den Köppen der Menschen drin, findet einfach viel mehr Akteptanz, weil zu früheren Zeiten es als Breitensport galt (quasi jeder Betrieb hatte ne eigene Vereinsgruppe).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mag sein das es bei euch in B-W so der Fall ist...das du quasi hinter jedem Baum schon einen mit Schützerinstinkt erwarten mußt.
> Alles regionsbedingt, fahr mal in den Osten des Landes...Angeln wird hier noch anders eingestuft, egal ob in einer Stadt oder auf dem Lande.
> In der Regel werd ich regelmäßig von vielen Radfahrern oder Fußgängern mit einem freundlichen "Petri Heil" begrüßt.
> Angeln an sich ist hier vielleicht auch anders in den Köppen der Menschen drin, findet einfach viel mehr Akteptanz, weil zu früheren Zeiten es als Breitensport galt (quasi jeder Betrieb hatte ne eigene Vereinsgruppe).



Confirmed.

Du alter Ossi! :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> (quasi jeder Betrieb hatte ne eigene Vereinsgruppe).


Stimmt - sieht man auch heute noch an vielen Vereinsnamen ;-)

Während aber Niederlande allgemein sehr dicht besiedelt sind, scheint  das in D ja nur in wenig besiedelten Gebieten zu funzen.

Das mein ich mit unterschiedlicher Einstellung insgesamt..

Und - um zurück zu den Räubern (hier im Räuberforum) zu kommen:
Nährstoffreichere Gewässer produzieren am Ende der Fahnenstange auch mehr fangbare Raubfische


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - sieht man auch heute noch an vielen Vereinsnamen ;-)
> 
> Während aber Niederlande allgemein sehr dicht besiedelt sind, scheint  das in D ja nur in wenig besiedelten Gebieten zu funzen.
> 
> ...



Plus die Angler welche aus NRW kommen plus Touristenangler in den Ferien. Von den vielen "Schwarzanglern" auf den privaten Yachten mal ganz zu schweigen.
Plus die vielen Wettangler aus DE, BE etc.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo du bist glaub ich. Bei uns mitten in der City wurde ich auch belagert, da sprach sich in 4Jahren intensivem Angeln auch keiner gegen mein Hobby aus, aber wehe dem, ich hätte einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen, die mussten alle rein weil die Menge das als Fair erachtet. Doof nur, der Gesetzgeber sieht das anders. Politik für Minderheiten eben.




Du würdest auch das Phrasenschwein gut füllen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du würdest auch das Phrasenschwein gut füllen.



Was daran ist eine Phrase, wenn es gelebte Realität war? Klemm dir deine Seitenhiebe oder spar sie dir für relevante Themen auf, treffen tust du mich damit keine Sekunde, weil die Energie für solchen Kinderkram es nicht wert ist investiert zu werden. #6


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was daran ist eine Phrase, wenn es gelebte Realität war? Klemm dir deine Seitenhiebe oder spar sie dir für relevante Themen auf, treffen tust du mich damit keine Sekunde, weil die Energie für solchen Kinderkram es nicht wert ist investiert zu werden. #6



Du relativierst doch ständig. 
Kommt drauf kommt drauf blablabla
Es kommt immer drauf an. 

Warum akzeptiert man nicht die gute Qualität der niederländischen Gewässer?


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist natürlich immer die Frage wann man mit dem Angeln anfing und unter welchem Einfluss das Stand. Ich hab mit 8 angefangen, da gab es ne Kinderute aus dem Supermarkt damals, mit diesen runden Weißroten Schwimmern, Rolle und Haken etc. dran. Stück Teig aus Brötchen und dann bist du um den See gelaufen.
> 
> Ich hatte das Glück vom Campingplatz aus an einen Baggersee zu kommen mit sehr gutem Fischbestand und Plötzen bis zur Monstergrößte. Da hast du als kleiner Junge ab und an mal 40cm+  gefangen beim rumblödeln und das Prägt.
> 
> ...




Was soll dieser Quatsch?

Das ist doch nur Bashing!

Und anschliessend ...zum beschwichtigen..."gillt sicher nicht für jeden"

Was denn nu? dummes blablabla ist dies.
Abwerten von Angler welche in die Niederlande zum Angeln fahren

Noch mehr Beispiele?

Und nu komm mir nicht mit Mädchen.
Angler welche so ein Scheiss schreiben   ..und selber ihre Fänge präsentieren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du relativierst doch ständig.
> Kommt drauf kommt drauf blablabla
> Es kommt immer drauf an.
> 
> Warum akzeptiert man nicht die gute Qualität der niederländischen Gewässer?



Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen?

Natürlich relativiere ich, weil ich nicht jedem unterstellen kann, das er trendige Motive hat, den leichten Weg geht oder auf Pfunde aus ist. Es ist vielschichtig, deshalb kann ich das Thema und meine Argumentation nicht festnageln.

Ich muss die Qualität auch nicht durchdiskutieren, weil ich das aus verschiedenen Perspektiven her beleuchten kann. Mehr Fische bessere Qualität? Dann war die Fischreiche Elbe vor 30 Jahren mit medizinballgroßen Schaumbällen ja super oder?

Hier ist rein gar nichts fakt, wir diskutieren drüber, du hast das ganze Thema gerade auf meine Person versucht zu schieben, was einfach unnötig ist und schon gar nicht zieht.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Quatsch?
> 
> Das ist doch nur Bashing!
> 
> ...



Den Kontext zu Youtubern und Facebook lässt du halt einfach weg. Du hast einen sehr schlechten Diskussionsstil, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Und meine Meinung dazu steht! Wenn ich für die Galerie an den FopU fahre muss ich mir Hohn und Spott anhören, wenn ich dann von Angelkünsten spreche und meine Kollegen in Deutschland durchweg als Abknüppler bezeichne, genauso kann ich die Leistung eines Anglers relativeren, wenn er in Holland seine Profession besser darstellt, als sie möglicherweise ist.

Nichts relativiert. Ich schreibe es aber nächste mal Detaillierter, damit du es möglicherweise im Ansatz verstehst, was du aber scheinbar nicht willst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Sodele Leute, und ab hier gibts kein Gezicke mehr untereinander.

Danke vielmals!!


----------



## Purist (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass man bei einer anderen (überwiegend wohl positiveren) Einstellung als Volk insgesamt gesehen zum Angeln vielleicht auch insgesamt auf bessere Bestände achtet (weil ja von allgemeinerem Interesse), kann ich mir auch vorstellen.
> 
> Obs stimmt??



Wird in den Niederlanden viel besetzt? #c
Was das regelmäßige Ausrechen der Schlote mit Jungfischen macht, dürfte bekannt sein.
Zu der Theorie, viel C&R = mehr Fische bleibt noch die Regelung der Natur selbst: Viele Raubfische die sich gegenseitig futtern oder die Friedfischbestände besser dezimieren können. Viel Fisch ist aber auch viel Futter für den Kormoran :c
Gibt's eigentlich wissenschaftliche Studien zu den Beständen in den NL? Auch welche genauen Folgen das freiwillige aber häufig angewendete C&R hat?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und - um zurück zu den Räubern (hier im Räuberforum) zu kommen:
> Nährstoffreichere Gewässer produzieren am Ende der Fahnenstange auch mehr fangbare Raubfische



Wovon nicht grad wenige auch verangelt werden.
Ist auch ein Faktum...wo viele Fische und die Gewässer eher klein sind, fängt man auch viel Kleinzeug.
Aber viele mögen das ja, Hauptsache Fisch am Band.
Jedem das Seine


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Offtopic an :


Purist schrieb:


> Viel Fisch ist aber auch viel Futter für den Kormoran


cooler Ansatz - wir machen die Gewässer fischleer, dann gibts weniger Kormoran ;-)))

Bin immer noch für europaweit flächendeckend 22er Hornet (inkl. Schalldämpfer und roter Mond) für am Ufer/Kolonie oder 12/70er Flinte aufm Boot (Selbstlader, Magazin mit Sperrfeuerkapazität) statt weniger Fisch ...

Offtopic aus


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Offtopic aus


Du bist ein leuchtendes Vorbild


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

wie meinen????
:q:q:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## Chris1711 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Vielleicht sollten diejenigen die noch nicht in NL waren sich hier einfach mal zurück halten. 

Mein Grund weshalb ich in Sachen Raubfisch nach NL ist das ich da vom Boot aus angeln darf. In NRW ist dies in keinem Gewässer möglich, jedenfalls mit Benziner.

Und komm mir jetzt keiner mit den Talsperren im Sauerland. Am Möhnesee am 1.Mai ist jedes Jahr Ausnahmezustand.

Manche Leute sollten lieber sich mit sich selber beschäftigen. Stichwort... Man hat sonst keine Probleme und regt sich über so was auf.

Gruß Chris 
Der "böse " Karpfenangler und ebenfalls " böse " Spinnfischer


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten diejenigen die noch nicht in NL waren sich hier einfach mal zurück halten.
> 
> Mein Grund weshalb ich in Sachen Raubfisch nach NL ist das ich da vom Boot aus angeln darf. In NRW ist dies in keinem Gewässer möglich, jedenfalls mit Benziner.



Wegen des Bootes: Ist NL deswegen besser als D? Also ich angel viel vom Boot, Benziner, in D ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Ich habe mehrfach in Holland geangelt, genauer in Südholland in der Nähe von Goederede. Wir haben dort über mehr als 10 Jahre immer wieder Urlaub gemacht. Auf Raubfisch ging gar nichts in den Gräben. Karpfen ging gut und Hering auch, jedenfalls am Browersdamm. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass an der Stelle das Angeln in Holland besser war, als in Deutschland.


----------



## Chris1711 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

@toni 1962

Dann nenn mir doch ein Gewässer wo ich in NRW mit Benziner drauf kann? Gerne auch mit der Möglichkeit ein paar Fische zu fangen.


----------



## jkc (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Baldeneysee, Essen, zumindest theoretisch, da evtl. längere Wartezeiten für einen Liegeplatz. Slippen oder Schlauchi müsste aber gehen.


----------



## Chris1711 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Kann ich da denn fahren? Oder bleibe ich in der Elodea stecken wie bei uns?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich für die Galerie an den FopU fahre muss ich mir Hohn und Spott anhören, wenn ich dann von Angelkünsten spreche und meine Kollegen in Deutschland durchweg als Abknüppler bezeichne, genauso kann ich die Leistung eines Anglers relativeren, wenn er in Holland seine Profession besser darstellt, als sie möglicherweise ist.


Von dem ganzen erzählten Mist mal abgesehen, wieso sprichst du hier von Profession, Leistung, Darstellung und anderes? 
Die Frage ist eigentlich ganz simpel: *Warum oder ob man in NL besser fängt als in Deutschland.* Die Frage bezieht sich dazu auch noch auf das Raubfisch Angeln, siehe Forum. Wenn du persönlich manche Entwicklungen (Facebook, YouTube, Selbstinszenierung) nicht magst - dann ist das doch dein Bier und interessiert eigentlich recht wenig. Das einzige was du damit bewirkst: Du trittst hier Leuten auf die Füße. Du stellst einen Großteil der Raubfisch Angler als schlechter da und setzt dich als das Maß der Dinge drüber. Ein ganz mieses Verhalten. 

Wir Angler sollten uns mit so einem Mist nicht gegenseitig angehen, sondern jeden Angler und seine Technik so akzeptieren. Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich und wenn jemand im FoPu sein Können verbessert und es darauf bezieht, dann kratzt mich das nicht. Er hat sein Spaß am Wasser und tut mir damit nicht weh. "*Es ist kein Wettbewerb!*"

Um die Frage rein objektiv zu beleuchten.
Ich wohne nahe der Grenze und vergleiche jetzt einfach.
Würde ich einen Jungangler an die Hand nehmen, ihm einen Spinner in die Hand drücken und sagen er soll Strecke machen... Würde ich ihn hier (DE) an kleinen Flüssen, Kanälen und Gräben unseres Vereins schicken, würde er es vielleicht schaffen Barsch und Hecht zu fangen. Vielleicht 2 am Tag oder erst einen nach 2 Tagen. Die Durchschnittsgröße beim Hecht würde bei 40cm liegen und geht bis 60cm hoch. Kapitale sind mit 80cm zu beziffern.

Schicke ich diesen Jungangler nun an ein Gewässer in NL welches von der Struktur her ähnlich aussieht, so würde das Ergebnis vermutlich ein anderes sein. Die Masse könnte nach oben schießen und auch die größe. Durchschnitt bei 60 -70cm, nicht selten 80 und 90-100 sind dann schon seltenere Exemplare.

Ich habe hier explizit zwei Gewässer im Kopf - die für mich beide nicht weit zu fahren sind (DE 5 - 10 Minuten und NL 15 - 20 Minuten) und eine relativ ähnliche Struktur (breite, Krautbewuchs, still) aufweisen.

Müsste ich nun die Frage beantworten ob man in NL besser fängt könnte ich es mit "Ja" beantworten. Aber auch nur in Relation zu meinem Verein in Deutschland. Bei Zandern sieht die Relation noch vieeeel größer aus, das aber liegt auch an den unterschiedlichen Gewässerstrukturen.

Das ganze kann ich auch den Friedfisch ummünzen.
Ich habe nicht selten erlebt, dass mehrere Leuten den Stipper Angler im Winter helfen mussten seinen Setzkescher aus dem Wasser zu haben weil 40+ kg einfach zu schwer waren. Die Friedfisch Events (ich führe da die Listen in DE) hier haben teils bei 30 Leute gerade mal über 500g Fisch gebracht und lediglich einmal gab es einen guten Tag, wo die Männer auch mal ein paar große Brassen hatten. Bezieht sich auch eben nur auf unser Gewässer in meiner Region (Ems, Hase, Dortmund Ems Kanal).
Andere Gewässer können auch in DE besser sein.





Purist schrieb:


> Wird in den Niederlanden viel besetzt? #c


Karpfen und Graskarpfen teilweise, Hecht, Zander und Barsch in der Regel nicht. Grundsätzlich wird nicht besetzt.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist auch ein Faktum...wo viele Fische und die Gewässer eher klein sind, fängt man auch viel Kleinzeug.


In NL sind selbst in den kleinsten Gewässern Kapitale Fische zu finde. Da habe ich mittlerweile Sachen erlebt, da habe ich nicht selten gestaunt...


----------



## Fruehling (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Wie immer, schönes Posting, Dennis! #6




Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...In NL sind selbst in den kleinsten Gewässern Kapitale Fische zu finde.



Obwohl auch dort in kapitalen Gewässern kleinste Fische zu finden sind...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> In NL sind selbst in den kleinsten Gewässern Kapitale Fische zu finde. Da habe ich mittlerweile Sachen erlebt, da habe ich nicht selten gestaunt...



Nicht nur in NL, sowas findest auch hier in D, wenn auch nicht in jeder Region.
In S-A haben wir durchaus eine Gegend, die ansatzweise sogar mit den ganzen Poldern aus NL mithalten könnte....der Drömling (Naturpark seit 1990).
Die Situation war früher eine ähnliche, Trockenlegung des Sumpfgebietes zur Urbarmachung/Nutzung (Melioration)..übrig blieben hunderte Gräben und kleine Kanäle, die teilweise noch richtige Überraschungen in sich haben, eben weil sie auch sehr alt sind.


Aber um mal bei NL zu bleiben (hab im übrigen mal knapp 6 Jahre am Niederrhein gelebt, so fremd ist mir das also auch nicht)....
...für Leute die einfach auf den Fang aus sind, ok, da mag das "besser fangen" ja durchaus zutreffen.
Aber für Kochtopfangler, die auch durchaus öfter mal verwerten wollen (und das sind gewiss locker mal 80% aller Angler) nen schwieriges Pflaster.


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nicht nur in NL, sowas findest auch hier in D, wenn auch nicht in jeder Region.
> In S-A haben wir durchaus eine Gegend, die ansatzweise sogar mit den ganzen Poldern aus NL mithalten könnte....der Drömling (Naturpark seit 1990).
> Die Situation war früher eine ähnliche, Trockenlegung des Sumpfgebietes zur Urbarmachung/Nutzung (Melioration)..übrig blieben hunderte Gräben und kleine Kanäle, die teilweise noch richtige Überraschungen in sich haben, eben weil sie auch sehr alt sind.
> 
> ...



Wieso? Fangen die Kochtopfangler dort nix?
Woher weiss der Fisch das ein Kochtopfangler angelt oder ein C&Rler?


lol


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

@ Sharpo

 Ich glaube er meinte dass die Menge dort höher ist -  aber weniger verwertbare Fische an die Leine gehen. (Was ich nicht glaube - da gerade im C&R Land NL eben mehr Maßige rum schwimmen sollten als in D).


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Sharpo
> 
> Ich glaube er meinte dass die Menge dort höher ist -  aber weniger verwertbare Fische an die Leine gehen. (Was ich nicht glaube - da gerade im C&R Land NL eben mehr Maßige rum schwimmen sollten als in D).






Tja, was man meint und schreibt....

Der Kochtopfangler bekommt ja dort keine anderen Gewässer geboten als ein Angler welcher C&R betreibt.
Also kann das Gewässer ja für einen Kochtopfangler nicht schwieriger sein.

Also die Aussage ist von ihm ..sorry...ist komplett falsch.

Die Entnahme von Fisch kann natürlich schwieriger sein. 
fische haben andere und auch längere Schonzeiten, Küchenfenster etc.

In vielen Bereichen sind die Niederlande konsequenter aber auch Angler freundlicher und einfacher.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Ich finde es übrigens sehr gut das die ganzen NRWler und grenznah wohnenden im Westlichen Deutschland nach Holland/Niederlande fahren, so daddeln die einem nicht in MV vor der Nase rum....|rolleyes meckern nach einem Tag es beißt nix nöhlen nur rum und hauen wieder ab....(selbst erlebt-dabei vergessen die meisten wohl, dass sie bestimmt auch in den Niederlanden vom ersten Tag an Rekordfänge gemacht haben, oder sie sind eben nicht in der Lage an etwas anspruchsvolleren Gewässern sich ihren Fisch zu erarbeiten.#c )


----------



## wilhelm (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Ich freue mich auch über welche Kenntnisse der Herkunft der ein oder andere verfügt nicht über 40er?#c
Aber was soll es, ich zeige meinen Schülern ab und zu dann schon mal einen schönen Pinguin.:m

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU


Mir war danach.:q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also die Aussage ist von ihm ..sorry...ist komplett falsch.



Ach ja...wie schön. |rolleyes



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Entnahme von Fisch kann natürlich schwieriger sein.



Grad noch so die Kurve gekriegt...warum nennt man diese Spezies wohl auch Kochtopfangler 



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch über welche Kenntnisse der Herkunft der ein oder andere verfügt nicht über 40er?#c



Danke für die Blumen aber die 4 vorne steht nicht mehr lange bei mir


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Nur zur Erinnerung:
Frage war klar und eindeutig nach besser fangen!

Nicht nach mehr oder besser mitnehmen nach dem fangen.....

Zum C+R diskutieren haben wir ja schon nen Thread...:
 catch & release


----------



## wilhelm (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Hallo Bimmelrudi du warst nicht gemeint.
War eher etwas böse auf einen anderen getrimmt ohne ihn direkt anzusprechen.:m
(steht über dir:g:g)
 Und ich habe in der Regel wie schon geschrieben dort besser Gefangen ganz speziel Zander vom Boot aus und auch vom Ufer. ( hatte dort mehrere Jahre Boot und Wohnwagen ).

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung:
> Frage war klar und eindeutig nach besser fangen!
> 
> Nicht nach mehr oder besser mitnehmen nach dem fangen.....



Aha, dann bitte definiert erstmal glasklar, was *besser fangen* bedeutet. Definiert schließlich jeder für sich anders.

..kenne die Antwort aber eh schon, kannste ohne weiteres auf ein Wort runterbrechen|rolleyes


----------



## Fruehling (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Fangen = Fisch am Ufer, Hand am Vorfach, Finger im Waidloch, usw. :m


@Thomas

Threadtitel ist "Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?"

Wer dann als Grund u.a. C&R angibt, antwortet direkt auf diese Frage, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Stimmt!

Aber nicht wer meint, es wäre für Kochtopfangler schlechter - denn DAS war eben NICHT die Frage. 

Das ist erst die Frage NACH dem (besser oder schlechter) fangen..


----------



## Fruehling (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Du bist aber manchmal auch pingelig, Du kleiner Schokohase... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

jepp - weil ich das hier seit fast 20 Jahren mitmache und weiss, wos hinführt.

Und da ich keine Punkte verteilen will, geb ich lieber rechtzeitig Laut..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Aber nicht wer meint, es wäre für Kochtopfangler schlechter - denn DAS war eben NICHT die Frage.
> 
> Das ist erst die Frage NACH dem (besser oder schlechter) fangen..



Die Frage stellt sich der Kochtopfangler erst gar nicht...
Oder meinste etwa, daß jemand zum Dorschangeln fährt, wenn er nix entnehmen darf (unabhängig davon ob er soviel fängt oder nicht)? 
Wenns so wäre gäbe kein Theater wegen Baglimit und die Leute da oben hätten keine Einbußen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Und wieder Offtopic............


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder Offtopic............



Bin schon raus hier...dreht sich eh alle im Kreis der Quantität #c


----------



## Heilbutt (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, weil ich nicht alles durchlesen möchte aber:

Auf welche Grundlage / Zahlen / Statistiken basiert den die Aussage überhaupt, das in NL "besser gefangen" wird als in D ???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Deep Down (26. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Die Frage kannst Du auch subjektiv beantworten!


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, weil ich nicht alles durchlesen möchte aber:
> 
> Auf welche Grundlage / Zahlen / Statistiken basiert den die Aussage überhaupt, das in NL "besser gefangen" wird als in D ???
> 
> ...



Na, wenn schon der DAFV für die Niederlande Werbung machen muss. :q  
Dann muss ja schon was dran sein, am besser Fangen. :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Aha, dann bitte definiert erstmal glasklar, was *besser fangen* bedeutet. Definiert schließlich jeder für sich anders.


Besser fangen ist eigentlich recht eindeutig.
Entweder ich fange mehr in der Quantität oder in der Größe, also Qualität.
In beiden Fällen gewinnt die Niederlande, wenn ich ein Gewässer aus meinem Verein mit einem struktur-ähnlichen Gewässer in den Niederlanden vergleiche. Ich fange dort mehr und auch die Größe der Fische ist besser.

Das kann ich auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch aber auch auf Friedfische (Brasse, Rotaugen und c.o.) beziehen.




Heilbutt schrieb:


> Auf welche Grundlage / Zahlen / Statistiken basiert den die Aussage überhaupt, das in NL "besser gefangen" wird als in D ???


Es geht hier ja um einen Meinungstausch, die Frage ist daher ja offen und beruht lediglich auf die Erfahrungen der jeweiligen Personen.

Ich angel in beiden Ländern aktiv. Auf der einen Seite habe ich die Niederlande und auf der anderen Seite meine Vereinsgewässer, die zugegebenermaßen schlechter als viele andere Deutsche Gewässer (Tankunglück, Wasserqualität...) sind. Daraus resultiert meine Erfahrung der letzten Jahre.

Aber der größte Punkt für NL ist einfach die Freiheit, an fast jedes Gewässer fahren zu können und die Tatsache, dass mehr Gewässerfläche pro Kopf besteht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Besser fangen ist eigentlich recht eindeutig.
> Entweder ich fange mehr in der Quantität oder in der Größe, also Qualität.
> In beiden Fällen gewinnt die Niederlande, wenn ich ein Gewässer aus meinem Verein mit einem struktur-ähnlichen Gewässer in den Niederlanden vergleiche. Ich fange dort mehr und auch die Größe der Fische ist besser.
> 
> ...




Aber ein vergleich geht doch nur zwischen gleichen Dingen. Wenn es um Platzangebot geht vergleiche ich ja auch nicht einen Passat mit einem 40Tonner oder?|rolleyes


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aber ein vergleich geht doch nur zwischen gleichen Dingen. Wenn es um Platzangebot geht vergleiche ich ja auch nicht einen Passat mit einem 40Tonner oder?|rolleyes


Und worauf möchtest du nun hinaus?
Die Eingangsfrage ist eben sehr weitreichend gestellt. Da kann es jetzt drölfzig verschiedene Meinungen geben, die wie der Vergleich zwischen Äpfel und Birnen daher kommt.

Und dennoch kann man aus den ganzen subjektiven Meinungen und Erfahrungen eine Tendenz bilden und für sich die Quintessenz entnehmen.

Fragt man mich, ob ich in NL besser fange als in D. Ja! Warum? Wegen der Möglichkeit auf jedes Wunschgewässer ausweichen zu können.

Die Frage "Warum fangen viele in NL besser als DE?" wäre da vielleicht besser gestellt, kommt aber am Ende auf das selbe hinaus. Es kommt immer "darauf an".

Du darfst aber gerne deine Meinung zur Frage abgeben. Wo fängt man deiner Meinung nach besser oder anders gefragt, wo fängst du besser?

P.S. Natürlich angel ich auch hin und wieder an anderen Gewässern, die nicht meinem Vereinsgewässer entsprechen. Auch bessere Gewässer. Aber auch da gab es noch keine Gewässer mit einer besseren Ausbeute für mich.


----------



## DerHausmeister (27. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Habe persönlich nur als kleines Kind, so im Alter von 7-10 Jahren im Urlaub dort geangelt.
In zwei Wochen immer knapp 100 Fische zusammen mit meinem Vater gefangen und das ohne Anfüttern etc. 
Auch mit einem kleinen 1er Spinner an der Kinderangel hat ziemlich viel gebissen. Hechte und Barsche, davon auch paar über dem deutschen Mindestmaß. 
Wenn ich das mit heimischen Seen oder dem Rhein vergleiche, mit heute größeren Aufwand und mehr Equipment, kam mir das schon paradiesisch vor. 
Natürlich habe ich auch hier teilweise sehr gute Fänge, qualitativ wie quantitativ, aber darauf Folgen auch mal Schneider-, Grundel- oder nichts-über-15cm Tage. 
Von den sinnvolleren Gesetzen ganz zu schweigen. Irgendwie verbinde ich damit schon ein gewisses Angel-Mekka.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

da machen sie auch Werbung mit den besseren Beständen als anderswo ;-))
*Wie wäre es mit Aktivurlaub in den Niederlanden? *
http://regio-aktuell24.de/wie-waere-es-mit-aktivurlaub-in-den-niederlanden/27145


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Im Grunde ist das doch einfach: 

 Je mehr Gewässerfläche vorhanden ist und desto weniger Angler auf den m² kommen, umso besser sind die Bestände. Da ist seit eh und je so.

 Mich wundert es da nicht, wenn nun Kollegen aus bevölkerungschwachen Regionen an Ihren Gewässern bessere und konstatere (!) Fänge aufweisen als beispielsweise ein Angler im Rhein-Main Gebiet. 

 Wobei (ja Thomas ich weiss es ist kein C&R Thema), die Entnahmen in D an stark frequentierten Gewässern ebenfalls die Bestände beeinflussen.


----------



## Spaceguppy (28. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Also wenn das hier kein C&R Thema ist, ...;+


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Warum fängt man in NL besser als in D?*

Als Jugendlicher habe ich mal in NL geangelt an einem winzigen Kanal....war vielleicht 5-6m breit. Zeitraum etwa 2 Wochen, bis auf in der Nacht war immer eine Rute draußen. 

Hatte das Glück dass der Kanal direkt hinter dem Haus / Garten lag. Man ist zur Terrasse raus und war nach etwa 20 Schritten am Wasser  Teilweise saß ich in der Butze, hatte eine Glocke an der Rute und bekam so alles mit.

Jedenfalls fing ich da überdurchschnittlich viele Barsche und auch Brassen im Vergleich zu den meisten Gewässern die ich hier so hab. Die Größen waren auch besser. 

Allerdings hatte ich ein einziges Gewässer hier was in Sachen Barsch auch das Gewässer in den NL weit in den Schatten stellte....vor allem mengenmäßig. Da konnte man vor einigen Jahren noch um die 50 Barsche fangen am Tag...glaube das ist selbst an guten Gewässern in NL schwierig. 

Seit die Grundel da ist sind die guten Zeiten aber auch vorbei...


----------

